# Match Galveston



## Hydracat (Apr 24, 2015)

Looking to find some offshore fishermen to link up with. I have a boat and I am looking for someone who ALSO HAS A BOAT. Not looking for one day out . Looking to build a long term team of dedicated fishermen that are on the same page. About me . I have a flexible schedule. I don't drink smoke or anything else. Don't mess with guns either. I think it is best if that stays on land. I work hard at fishing and pull my weight in every way and then some. I have gear and take care of it. Splitting fuel=no problem. I understand the responsibilities and work that goes into planning a trip on your boat or mine and will do my part and expect the same. This book is long enough. If you think we might complement each other on the open seas and love to fish as much as I do let's talk and plan a trip.


----------



## Rudy77 (Aug 30, 2013)

Sound like a good plan. ill msg my info.


----------



## cajunsnapperqueen (Apr 28, 2015)

*Fishing Buddies*

My husband and I are always looking to add new folks to our shortlist for offshore fish. Everyone wants to go unfortunately not very many people have a flexible schedule, know what to do when we get out there and worst of all they show up and have "forgotten their wallet." I will definitely keep your info.


----------

